# Gaggia Classic or Gaggia Coffee Deluxe (74886)



## AndyH83 (Sep 23, 2015)

Hello all, I'm fairly new to the coffee machine world, we were given a Dualit espresso machine as a wedding gift but i never really thought much of it to be honest.

I'm interested at getting started with a proper machine, and it appears from what I've read that an excellent machine to get is an Italian made Classic from a few years back.

I've been looking in the usual places but i came across the Coffee Deluxe on ebay which seemed to have better reviews but was less desirable making it slightly cheaper.

Has anyone got experience of both machines and could give an opinion as to whether I should stick with finding a classic or try out the deluxe?

Thanks very much indeed all, very much looking forward to exploring the forums for some tips on making some awesome coffee at home!

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

classic every day, reliable and trustworthy


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Classic is the only choice. The coffee deluxe doesn't have a solenoid valve and only has a powder coated steel case instead of stainless steel.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I went from a Dualit Espresivo to a Classic. A very good progression.


----------



## AndyH83 (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks guys, glad I asked for some advice before steaming in....Classic it is!

Cheers


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

The Classic all day long. I have had mine for 6 years and it is brilliant for it's size and price. Nothing comes close really.


----------



## Trilby (Dec 29, 2019)

I've had a Deluxe for 15 years - still going strong!


----------

